# Coming Soon - April



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

Book 43: Shattered Legions










> It's the contents of the anthology Meduson collected together with Graham McNeill's The Seventh Serpent to form the definitive collection of Shattered Legions fiction. See how Shadrak Meduson's feud with Horus plays out and the lengths to which these hardy survivors will go to score victories over the traitors.


Perturabo: Hammer of Olympia (Limited Edition)










> Focusing on Perturabo during his youth on Olympia, in the Great Crusade and upon his return to the world that defined him, this is a definitive look at what makes the master of iron tick.


Warlord: Fury of the God Machine (Limited Edition)


















> It's what you've (maybe) been waiting for: a new novel focusing on the mightiest war machines of the 41st millennium! David Annandale turns his eye for characters to the crew of Battle Titans and tells a truly epic tale of large-scale action.


Magnus The Red










> Graham McNeill returns to a character he brought to life in the Horus Heresy series to tell a definitive tale of the one-eyed primarch.


Scythes of the Emperor: Daedalus










> It's a daring, dramatic tale of airborne action featuring the devastated remnants of the Scythes of the Emperor as they struggle for survival.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Definitely getting the Warlord LE!


LotN


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh man talk about rehashing old stories in the Shattered Legions. Just republishing all shorts from the public-release of the _Meduson_-anthology (which is not that old) and the inclusion of _The Seventh Serpent_ (which was also re-released to the public not that long ago). Glad I didn't spend money on that then.


----------



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

Up for order now!


----------

